# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات العام >  نماذج لأسئلة قانون العقوبات القسم العام 2017

## د.شيماء عطاالله

أجب عن التطبيقات التالية مع تسبيب إجابتك فيما لا يجاوز خسة أسطر لكل تطبيق:

1- هل يطبق قانون العقوبات المصري على (أ) الذي أرسل من القاهرة مادة سامة إلى شقيقه في باريس تمكن بها من قتل غريم له هناك؟

2- هل يقبل دفاع متهم إسترالي الجنسية أمام القضاء المصري بعدم انطباق قانون العقوبات المصري على اتهامه بتقليد الدولار الأمريكي بأن الجريمة وقعت من قبرص؟

3- حاز (أ) مادة مخدرة بقصد الاتجار من عام 1988 حتى بعد تشديد عقوبة الجريمة عام 1989، هل يطبق عليه القانون قبل التشديد أم بعده؟

4- أيهما أصلح للمتهم القانون القديم الذي يعاقب على الجريمة بالسجن المشدد خمس سنوات أم القانون الجديد الذي يعاقب عليها بالسجن عشر سنوات؟

5- هل يستفيد المحكوم عليه بحكم بات بالسجن المؤبد إذا صدر قانون جديد بعد هذا الحكم يجعل الاضطراب النفسي (الذي يعاني منه المحكوم عليه) مانعا للمسئولية بينما لم تقر المحكمة التي أدانته بهذا المانع لغياب النص القانوني عليه؟

6- هل أصابت محكمة الجنح عندما أدانت ممرضا بالقتل الخطأ الناتج من عملية منظار أجراها للمريض بالمخالفة للقواعد الطبية؟

7- هل يباح قبض أمين شرطة بغير حق على متلبس بجنحة عقوبتها الغرامة لجهله بالعقوبة المقررة لهذه الجريمة؟

8- هل تعاقب السيدة التي نزلت إلى الشارع شبه عارية من شقتها بسبب زلزال عنيف عام 1992؟

9- هل أصابت محكمة الجنح عندما أدانت المتهم بالحبس سنتان مع وقف تنفيذ العقوبة؟

10- ما هي العقوبة الواجبة التطبيق على متهم بهتك عرض بالقوة في مكان عام ، وما هي عدد سنوات تنفيذ عدة عقوبات بالحبس تصل مجموعها إلى عشر سنوات؟

----------


## هاجر صبري

صل على محمد

----------


## مروه على

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## عرفة الصعيدى

*لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له ,له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو رب العرش العظيم*

----------

